# Old Munich Malt



## roach (16/8/05)

Have a bag of IMC munich malt I have had laying around for some time and is a few years old now. Some have suggested that grain should be used within 2 years.

What effect does using grain of such age have on the final product. Does it product funky favours or is it just that the flavour/taste profile is much more subdued - or is it a combination??

The grain is stored in air tight containers.

What style suits using a large proportion of munich malt. Stout, Alt??


----------



## ausdb (16/8/05)

roach said:


> Have a bag of IMC munich malt I have had laying around for some time and is a few years old now. Some have suggested that grain should be used within 2 years.
> 
> What style suits using a large proportion of munich malt. Stout, Alt??
> [post="72102"][/post]​



I was almost given ($10) a bag of barret burston wheat that was 2 years old or more. I have used it a few times and no problems with extraction or funkiness.

As for what to do with munich, one word ALT all the way dont even worry about anything else unless you want to darken it a bit

Cheers

Ausdb


----------



## pint of lager (16/8/05)

Not sure what off flavours you would get. I suspect that the oil component in the grain would go rancid. Crush some grain up, if it smells ok, go with it. You could try chewing some too. Rancid oils are very unpleasant. This is what makes wholemeal flour go off quicker than white flour, the oil component in the germ. Whole grains store much better than crushed grains.

The enzymes may drop off too, meaning longer mash times. You may want to do an iodine test on your mash to make sure the starches are fully converted.

As to what to put it in, Munich makes a great base in stouts.

Also, consider a fest beer. You could use up to 50% in a fest beer with some Vienna and pilsner to make the balance up. 

I brewed a 50% Munich and 50% pilsner with hallertau to 25 IBU, and a lager yeast a few weeks ago, it hasn't gone in the keg yet but have brewed this before.

Another nice brew is an Aussie pale ale, 70% pale, 20% munich, 10% wheat, 25 IBUs with POR, and your favourite ale yeast.


----------



## Kai (17/8/05)

What lager said. Enzymes and oils from the bran are what I would be looking at too.


----------

